# professional mixers



## cocojo (Feb 22, 2007)

My mixer just died and I am thinking of upgrading to something more durable. I like to make bread a couple of times a week. Any suggestions for an counter top mixer that can hold at least 11 cups of flour?
Thanks


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

When my Kitchen Aid died for the 3d time in 2 years (and it was made back i the days when Kitchen Aid was Hobart's home division, so is a bit more durable than current ones) I started to look at this mixer.

Electrolux Assistent Magic Mill DLX mixer - Heavy duty Bread mixer

Since that's not turning into a link, it's a write up on the Electrolux Magic Mix DLX. It seemed to get good reviews, and seems to do large batches of stuff well.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Bread is the ultimate test for any mixer durability. Even for commercial 20 qt mixers, the warranty will be voided if you use the mixer for pizza or bagels.

There are Kitchen aids and there are Kitchen aids, think there are around 12 different models to choose form and gawd knows how many colours. Stay away from the 4 qt models, and any 5 qt models where the head moves, but the bowl stays locked. This leaves you with two models to choose from, the 5 qt "professional" model, and the 6 qt model, these two shouldn't let you down. I've got a 5 qt "professional" model" that I picked up at Costco about 6 years ago, and has been through just about everything 

For an extra 7 or 800 bucks you can a get a real Hobart, albiet that takes the same 5 qt bowl as the Kitchenaid, but instead of a dubious 10 speed, it has a case-hardened steel 3 spd planetary transmission. If you're sharp and crafty you can still find Hobart 10 and 12 qt mixers (countertop size) at auctions and used food eqpt places. Commercial Hobart mixers never die, and always can be repaired if they need it.

So if you want something durable and dependable you will pay for it.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I've seen Hobart 5 quart mixers in excellent condition sell for less that $500 on ebay.


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow, that stinks .... I've had incredible good luck with ours - we got it as a wedding present to ourselves some 16 years ago and it still goes strong with regular use/abuse. It's the 5 quart "professional" , which seems truely tiny compared to the Hobarts I use/have used at work over the decades


----------



## naturalmom (Sep 30, 2007)

It can definitely handle the 11 cups of flour. I have a friend who uses her Bosch each week to make bread for a farmer's market, and goes through a 50# bag of wheat berries on her bread making day, making whole wheat bread.


----------

